# What software do many use?



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

I have been looking at different software and was wondering what others are using. I was looking at Clip, but I have had bad experiences with them in the past, and if they haven't seriously upgraded their software in the past 3 years, I won't even consider them. I had their software about 3 years ago, and I stopped using it because it was so old and user unfriendly. Things could have changed since. I downloaded some demos, and will be looking through them as well. What are some of the better programs being used?


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Quick books pro, Had quickbooks sence 1992 & it works for me.


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm currently using Groundskeeper Pro for my lawn & landscape. The only problem with the software, is that you can't bill ahead. My commercial clients get billed for the current month at the beginning of the month. I assume sweeping is the same; figure up the total number of sweepings for the month (ie: Jan), and send them a bill Jan 1, due sometime before the month is over, and make any amendments in next months bill. This is how my janitorial and commercial lawn is done, and I figured it was the same for sweeping. I probably should be using Quickbooks, since I'm bad about my book-keeping.


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

There is a bidding software for the sweeping indusrty. I will try to find it again.


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

bidsalot is the sweeping software but I run quick books pro and love it


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

It looked to me that bids-a-lot was for bidding only. I really didn't spend too much time looking at it, but that was what I thought it was.


----------



## Mark F (Dec 16, 2004)

QuickBooks 97 is my newest version. It does all I need. Plus stuff I don.t need. Plus stuff I don't know how to need.


----------

